# NGD Yamaha FG512ii 12 string



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I am amazed that this actually showed up at my door in one piece. I got this from the US, I had a friend take a look at it and he thought it was a decent guitar and for the price a steal. These are on Reverb and ebay as high as 7 or 8 hundred CDN. I got it for 300 including the case. But the moron who shipped it, didn't even box the damn thing. It showed up at my door with some cellophane wrapped around the case. SMH....Anyway, looks like it made it here in once piece regardless. 

I think it still has the original strings so I am not even going to attemtp to tune it until I have new John Pearse strings on it. 

SPECIFICATIONS: 
FG512II 
Year(s) Sold: 1981-85 
Original MSRP(US$): $330.00 
Top: Spruce 
Back / Sides: *Indian Rosewood *
Neck: Mahogany 
Fingerboard: *Indian Rosewood *
Bridge: *Indian Rosewood* 
Color(s): Natural 
Finish: Gloss 
Tuners: TM-22 
Notes: 12 String

On to the pics


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Over the next few days I will remove all the strings and give the rosewood fretboard a good cleaning. Considering the age of the guitar there are very few marks on it. Hairline scratches on the guard of course to be expected. Can't wait to try and play it. LOL


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I removed the strings last night and put a few drops of Fret doctor oil on a white piece of scotch brite (comparable to 0000 steel wool) and went to town. Wow that shit is amazing. Much better than lemon oil. I used maybe 6 or 8 drops for the whole board. That small bottle is going to last years!! And it even cleaned up the inlays!! I will try to post a few after pics later.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Congrats !! Looks killer to me man. Is that a Made in Taiwan model ?? I have a CJ-818 from that era that is amazing for an all laminate git.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes, it is a Taiwan model.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am looking at acquiring a twelve string as well. Yamaha makes some very decent ones. You should enjoy that one. Glad it arrived okay.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, I emailed Yamaha Canada and they have the tuners in stock. I think it is NOS because everything I've read says they are disco'd. But I got a set on order for less than 10 bucks a pop which I think is a good deal considering how much I paid for the guitar.


----------

